# brake light flashing 99 a4



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

my brake light beeps 3 times and continues to flash..i just install front brakes, rotors, and axles...also the manual says to check the brake fluid and it is at max...what else can it be







thanx


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: brake light flashing 99 a4 (1slow1.8t)*

I'd start by pulling all the codes with the VAG-COM.


----------



## my00dub (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: brake light flashing 99 a4 (Anony00GT)*

usually its a bad ground i had tht problem with my jetta


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

im thinking its my wheel hud or bearing...im getting 17 s4 wheels tomorrow i hope the problem is with my current rims...
their is a slight grinding noise from the front left, the install was done professionally but i dont know whats going on


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: (1slow1.8t)*

Highly doubt new rims/tires will fix it. You need to pull the codes and see what comes up.
If you paid a shop to do it and the problem only started after they did all that work, take it back and tell them. If it's something they screwed up, they should fix it for free.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

i will tomorrow, my friend has the computer. i hope its just a axle missing a little grease or something fixable


----------

